# Karcher K2950 on idealworld.tv



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

spotted this on the shopping channel while browsing. you get the k2950, extra 6m hose extension, t-50 patio cleaner, couple of other attachments plus 5 litres each of karcher wash n wax, all purpose cleaner and some other cleaner. all for £99.99 inc p&p

does this sound like a good deal? i Can't find any info on the k2950 though?

thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They just said it's exclusive to whoever that old bloke is with the Ka.

Seems like a stonking deal to me - I'd buy one if I didn't have one.

Car Care is on QVC at 8 too


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Xorro said:


> spotted this on the shopping channel while browsing. you get the k2950, extra 6m hose extension, t-50 patio cleaner, couple of other attachments plus 5 litres each of karcher wash n wax, all purpose cleaner and some other cleaner. all for £99.99 inc p&p
> 
> does this sound like a good deal? i Can't find any info on the k2950 though?
> 
> thanks


its not a 6m hose but a 4m one, ive been looking for a PW for a while now but dont want to buy one that comes with all the other crap :lol: i.e. car wash brush/dirtbalster lance etc as ive got a few in garage from previous PW



> Karcher K2950M Deluxe Pressure Washer
> Karcher T50 T-Racer Patio And Decking Cleaning Attachment
> Karcher Deluxe Wash Brush
> Karcher Dirtblaster
> ...


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw this too and was wondering if it is any good I am in the market for one at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

sounds good deal pw and hoover £168.99 (kranzle man myself)


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

yea i would also agree that this is a good kit for a starter/someone looking to buy PW for first time

PW and lance use on the car, patio thingy and dirt blaster use around the garden. car wash brush - can either chuck it or use it to clean bottom floor house windows


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

so, it sounds like a good deal then? I always think things on shopping channels are dodgy or substandard 

does anyone know what the equivalent 'normal' model is compared to the k2950?


----------



## PmP (Dec 3, 2006)

Sold out, K 386 tonight with same accessories and £149.99 delivered.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.idealworld.tv/ProductPage.aspx?PageId=&id=537300&profileId=2176324

in stock


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

make sure the fittings are the same as the other karchers iirc they aren't


----------



## StuBoy (Oct 20, 2008)

If you only want the P/W and the other accessories are a "nice to have" then you'll get a better deal on a Karcher from other retailers, especially on the net.

For example Amazon are doing a Karcher 3.99M for £89.99 + Free Delivery. Think this has a higher pressure and higher flow rate than the IdealTV model and is a tenner cheaper :-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/KÄRCHER-K3-...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=diy&qid=1227787669&sr=1-1

Amazon are also doing :-


Karcher K2.54M £74.99
 Karcher K2.99MH £79.99
 Karcher K4.99M £119.99
I'm not saying use Amazon, but if you want a Pressure Washer there are better deals on the internet. If you really want all the accessories provided with the IdealTV deal, then it's probably a good buy, but if you just want a pressure washer there are better deals about.

Stu.


----------

